# Changer la Police par défaut



## iBulldog (4 Mars 2007)

Salut

J'ai installé une police, qui est à présent visible dans le livre des polices..

J'aimerais à présent définir cette nouvelle police comme étant celle par défaut ....
Sous windows il faut éditer une clé du registre, j'espère que c'est plus intuitif sous mac mais je ne trouve pas....

Google ne m'a guère renseigné, je m'y suis peut être pas super bien prit, dans les mots clés

Merci de m'aider .....


----------



## Dead head (4 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir.

Une police par défaut, pour quelle application ? Le Finder ? une autre ? toutes les applications ? La réponse à votre question sera probablement différente selon le cas.


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2007)

TinkerTool permet de faire quelques menus changements de police. Dans l'interface utilisateur en g&#233;n&#233;ral.

J'envoie ce fil c&#244;t&#233; custumisation, &#231;a me semble appropri&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)

Et Silk mais payant (10 $).


----------



## Groovebrother (28 Mars 2009)

bonjour à tous,

je relance car il se trouve qu'avec tinkertool je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de modifier la police des menus mac osx. Seuls l'affichage de l'heure ainsi que le menu déroulant de spotlight ont changés.

Je sais que cela peut perturber le fonctionnement de certaines apps mais, je souhaite malgré tout aller au bout de l'expérience pour du comicsansMS (j'aimais vraiment le *sand* de mac os 9 )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

Utilise Silk c'est mieux .


----------



## Groovebrother (28 Mars 2009)

merci bcp 

c'est que là, ces derniers temps : non ça m'arrange pas du tout (hélas) - donc si c'était possible, j'aurai préféré une solution avec tinkertool.

... nan vraiment pas ?

.. siouplé "m'sieur Katburry" ..


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

TinkerTool fonctionne pas terrible pour les polices, Silk par contre est vraiment plus complet .


----------

